# Fish not eating... annoying



## captevo (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello,
I bought 10 cichlid and 8 of them are eating ok after a day or 2.
They know when i feed them was all over the top waiting.
EXCEPT for 2 that would not come up. So they're starving.
I tried feeding bloodworm so i'll sink down a bit, but they don't even come near (of course other fish are all over the bloodworm block.

So, i seperate them out to a 10 gal tank, they just stay in corner, fed pallets, fed flake so it'll sink down, still they wouldn't come out eat.
Turn off light, walk away didn't help.
Fed them block of bloodworm, went on a few days vacation, they the bloodworm still there.
Their stomach now have arch shape.

I don't want them to starve to death.
What would you do?

Thanks,


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

This is the wrong section for that question --- try the illness/health section.

DO NOT feed cichlids bloodworms, it can and may very well cause bloat.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> DO NOT feed cichlids bloodworms, it can and may very well cause bloat


 That's not a very true statement. Blood worms only cause bloat in fish that are typicaly herbavors. In other healthy fish they are fine, but not as a staple food. Since we don't know what type of cichlid he is refering to , it's impossible to say that he will give his fish bloat from the blood worms.

Using blood worms to coax reluctant fish to eat can be very effective , but you are right about posting this in the other section . Definately more than just shy fish .


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok I was too general with my statemant, sorry bout thay. I mean african cichlids, I prefer not to feed any of my AFRICAN cichlids bloodworms because they are known to cause bloat.

Im also not saying that the fish have bloat, I was saying it as a general tip.

I really cant say why they are not eating because there are just too many things that could cause them to not eat.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

It would help if we knew what kind of fish you had...

Tank size...

Ammonia levels, pH, ect...

Are there any odd marks (gashes ect)...

We really do need more info than, 'my fish are not eating'


----------



## captevo (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you all for replying...
Right now, I have all peacock (OB, yellow lab, auratus?)
The ones that are not eating are 2 blue auratus.
I put them back in the 55 gal. One of them has gotten used to feeding time.
The other one is still shy, and stomach looks staved.

No sign of physical damage on them.
I change water weekly, and ammo is good.

Maybe she/he just need some time to get used to it.

So, I will stop bloodworm  my danios, and angel will love to hear that... more for them


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yellow labs (Labidochromis caeruleus ) are not peacocks nether are auratus (Melanochromis auratus). There are many different fish that are OB (ex: OB zebra, OB peacock ect). Post pictures on the unidentified section.

When did you do your last water change? If it was more than 36-48 hours ago then I would do a 15-25% water change.

This is just what I would do and be sure not to over feed, I still have trouble not feeding the begging pigs every time I walk by


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

The labs and auratus will have different nutritional needs from a peacock. They will need a herbivor diet, where the peacocks are a carnivor. What are you currently feeding them? I know that this isn't in step with the original question , but if they are fed the wrong diet it will cause problems including bloat.


----------

